# Have you tried these new baits?



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’m using a bait that came on the market last fall from Bobby Garland. They’re called crappie shooters. Their purpose was to be used for shooting docks but I’ve found them to be great fall baits too. They’re made to fish flat and they glide thru the water. I use them on sixteenth oz jigheads, cast, hang glided, or even under a bobber. They come in the same favorite baby shad colors that produce in the spring and summer. Get your favorite colors and get busy catching crappies.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i ve used them but rig them flat side horizontal so they fall slower while shooting pontoons! may have to give them a try rigged normally


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Flat is normal.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've not tried them yet but they remind me of a paddle tail style bait.
Don't know what it is about paddle tails but I just don't do much good on them. Maybe I'll have to buy some and give them to my fishing partner...if he does any good then maybe I'll try them.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

John, in this case its chaunc. I'd be honored to consider him a fishing partner any day of the week. Look in his sink, you know those are just the ones he kept.
Make sure your fishing partner thanks you. 
I still use some of the baits he's turned me onto over the years. 

chaunc mentioned some uses he found productive. I've rigged small minnow tail swimbaits sideways which works resembling dying minnows. It looks like this paddletail gives a nice, larger profile similar to a dying shad. I can see it working well for the hang-gliding presentation and dock shooting.. Being broader it might draw bigger fish to bite.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished them under a bobber thursday and just smashed the slab crappies. Six foot down in twelve foot water.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gonna have a benefit fishfry for my nephew with cancer to help with his medical costs. These baits made it a breeze to put a limit of 50 in the box. Took a while to clean them but it will be worth it later.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Chaunc - While I have never met you, let me say that it is a pleasure having someone like you on this site. You are always trying to provide good advice for others and have been very helpful and responsive anytime that I have sent you a message. You represent what OGF was intended to be. I see so many post on here where people are going back and forth tearing each other down and seeing your post is simply a breath of fresh air. Sorry to hear about your nephew's cancer but what a great way to be helping him with the fish fry. I will keep him in my prayers. Thanks again for all you do in helping others.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a great week stocking up for my nephew with cancers fish fry. Those little baits are really producing some nice crappies.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Seen this post a few days ago, love the idea of the flat presentation, ordered several colors and got them today. Can't wait to get out Friday with one of my grandsons to give them a try


----------

